# 6 mẹo giặt đồ lót đúng cách có thể bạn chưa biết



## TixiaiShop (20/10/20)

Đồ lót là đồ có chức năng che chắn và bảo vệ vùng nhạy cảm trên cơ thể. Vì vậy, bạn cần phải giặt sạch sẽ hằng ngày để đảm bảo an toàn cho những vùng nhạy cảm trên cơ thể. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng biết giặt chúng một cách đúng đắn. Vậy giặt đồ lót như thế nào để có thể giữ được dáng của quần áo lót cũng như duy trì tuổi thọ của những mẫu đồ lót này? Hôm nay, Ti Xi Ai Shop sẽ chia sẻ cho các mẹ những mẹo giặt đồ lót không thể bỏ qua.

*1. Nên giặt máy hay giặt tay*

Đối với rất nhiều chị em phụ nữ, máy giặt là công cụ giúp hoàn thành công việc giặt giũ trong thời gian ngắn, rất tiện lợi cho cuộc sống bận rộn hằng ngày. Tuy nhiên, đối với đồ lót tốt nhất bạn nên giặt bằng tay. Đặc biệt đối với áo lót không nên xoắn hay vắt quá mạnh trong quá trình giặt.



Nếu dùng máy giặt, bạn phải cài móc khóa, bỏ vào túi giặt và dùng chất tẩy rửa nhẹ để tránh ảnh hưởng đến khung dáng và độ đàn hồi. Khi bạn giặt đồ lót bằng máy giặt thì hãy chọn chế độ giặt nhẹ (delicates). Chế độ nhẹ nhất của máy giặt có tác động tương đương với việc giặt bằng tay sẽ giúp giảm thiểu tổn hại đối với những món đồ lót mỏng manh. Đối với áo ngực, chế độ giặt nhẹ, chậm sẽ không làm ảnh hưởng tới độ đàn hồi và chi tiết trang trí.

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên quan tâm đến tem hướng dẫn của sản phẩm quần áo lót, vì nó sẽ giúp bạn làm sạch quần áo đúng cách, vì mỗi loại chất liệu sẽ có các lưu ý giặt tẩy khác nhau.

*2. Nên sử dụng nước giặt nào để bảo toàn chất liệu vải, sạch sâu vết bẩn và không có hóa chất dị ứng da?*

Chúng tôi khuyến cáo các chị em phụ nữ, các bà mẹ và cả những bạn nữ đến tuổi dậy thì, nên dùng nước giặt đồ lót chuyên dụng, thương hiệu *Elmie* - sản phẩm chuyên của phụ nữ Nhật Bản. Đây là sản phẩm *nước giặt dạng bọt dành cho phụ nữ*.

Với nước giặt đặc dụng này, chúng ta hoàn toàn tẩy sạch đồ lót với những vết bẩn khó chịu, sạch nhưng không làm tổn hại sợi vải, không có mùi hay độc hại của hóa chất như các chất tẩy khác, đặc biệt làm mềm mịn và dễ chịu đồ lót của chị em. Lý do rất đơn giản là nước giặt đồ lót phụ nữ Elmie được chế tác từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên, tuyệt đối an toàn, sạch sâu, thấu hiểu mọi lo lắng của chị em và cam kết như vậy.



Về việc sử dụng nước thế nào khi giặt đồ lót phụ nữ. Nước nóng làm mất tính đàn hồi của vải, trong khi đó giặt bằng nước lạnh giúp giữ nguyên khả năng đàn hồi. Thêm nữa nước nóng có thể gây ra việc những chiếc quần áo lót bị co lại hoặc vải bị xơ ra. Bạn chỉ nên sử dụng nước lạnh (hoặc ít nhất là nước ấm) để giặt chúng. Việc này giúp duy trì độ đàn hồi và hình dáng cho quần áo lót của bạn.

*3. Tần suất giặt hợp lý*

Áo lót được giặt quá thường xuyên có thể bị hỏng, mất tính co giãn và suy giảm khả năng nâng đỡ, tiềm ẩn nguy cơ gây hại đối với bộ ngực của người mặc. Trừ khi người phụ nữ thực sự ra nhiều mồ hôi, họ nên đợi sau 3 - 4 lần mặc mới nên giặt áo lót. Tuy nhiên nếu phải vận động nhiều ngoài trời nắng nóng, tham gia các hoạt động thể thao đổ nhiều mồ hôi suốt thời gian dài, các chị em nên giặt áo ngực sau mỗi lần mặc để loại bỏ vi khuẩn, chất dầu và da chết tích tụ ở áo.






Tuy nhiên, đối với quần lót, bạn nên giặt và thay mỗi ngày. Và, nên nhớ là hãy sử dụng nước giặt chuyên dụng dành cho đồ lót của bản thân mình. Mà ở trên giới thiệu với các bạn nữ, là nước giặt đồ lót lót *Elmie* - hàng nội địa và được phụ nữ Nhật Bản tin dùng.

*4. Có nên giặt chung quần áo lót với các loại quần áo khác hay không?*

Quần áo ngoài của chúng ta thường chứa nhiều vi khuẩn gây bệnh hơn do tiếp xúc trực tiếp với khói bụi và các yếu tố gây hại. Việc giặt đồ chỉ có tác dụng tiêu diệt khoảng 80% lượng vi khuẩn này. Vì thế, khi giặt chung quần áo ngoài với đồ lót, có thể dẫn đến tình trạng nhiễm khuẩn chéo từ quần áo này sang quần áo khác.



Các chuyên gia về bệnh phụ khoa khuyên chúng ta nên giặt riêng đồ lót. Điều này không chỉ tránh được việc lây lan vi khuẩn, mà nó còn giúp việc làm sạch đồ lót thuận tiện hơn nữa đó! Hơn nữa, việc giặt chung đồ lót với các loại trang phục này sẽ làm mất tính đàn hồi của đồ lót, đặc biệt là quần và phần quai áo.

Nước giặt đồ lót *Elmie* giúp bạn yên tâm hơn về nhiễm khuẩn bởi hóa chất như các loại nước giặt tẩy thông thường. Ngoài ra, các bạn cũng nên giặt riêng đồ lót của người đang ốm với người khỏe mạnh để tránh tình trạng lây nhiễm.

*5. Có nên dùng nước xả vải hay không?*

Nước xả vải thường có các thành phần hóa chất như benzyl acetate, benzyl alcohol, ethyl acetate, camphor hay chloroform… không tốt cho sức khỏe con người. Nếu ngâm đồ lót trong nước xả vải và chẳng may không thể giặt sạch hết, hóa chất còn sót trên đồ, khi mặc vào sẽ dễ dàng kích ứng lên bộ phận nhạy cảm, gây nhiều triệu chứng nguy hiểm như ngứa, dị ứng, sưng tấy, viêm,… thậm chí các bệnh phụ khoa nặng hơn.

Với nước giặt đồ lót phụ nữ chuyên dụng *Elmie*, bạn không cần phải ngâm. Nếu vết bẩn quá nhiều thì bạn có thể giặt khô và giặt cùng với đồ khác, hoặc giặt tay ngay sau đó. Nếu vết bẩn không quá khó, bạn có thể giặt ngay riêng mà không cần phải ngâm. Rất tiện dụng, linh hoạt, đạt được mục đích sạch hoàn toàn, bảo vệ sợi vải, không mùi và ám bởi hóa chất như các chất tẩy giặt khác.

*6. Phơi như thế nào mới đúng cách*

Một trong những nguyên tắc quan trọng trong việc giặt đồ lót bằng máy giặt đó là không được dùng chế độ sấy khô. Bạn luôn nên phơi khô quần áo lót bằng ánh sáng thiên nhiên bằng cách treo chúng hoặc đặt chúng lên bề mặt phẳng. Với áo ngực treo cũng cần phải đúng cách, bạn cần kẹp vào phần nằm giữa 2 quả. Cách này sẽ giúp 2 phần áo lót cân bằng và hạn chế áo bị nhão.



Dù việc giặt đồ lót đúng cách sẽ giúp bạn làm giảm được tốc độ hỏng của nó. Tuy nhiên việc* thay đồ lót mới định kỳ 4-5 tháng 1 lần* là vô cùng quan trọng. Cho dù bạn là người cẩn thận, hãy thường xuyên giặt đồ lót với các loại nước giặt chuyên dụng như *Elmie. *Qua đó giảm thiểu bớt nỗi lo diệt khuẩn, bảo tồn chất liệu vải của đồ lót không bị xơ, hư, không mùi hương liệu hóa chất độc hại, bảo vệ sức khỏe cho chị em.


----------

